# Caption the photo



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

You... you've never been on a horse?  I feel faint!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 2, 2020)

Its not another man, is it??


----------



## tinytn (Jun 2, 2020)

I think it was the egg salad i just ate.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 3, 2020)

Not tonight,, I've got a massive head ache.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

They're making another movie about gay cowboys and we missed the casting call?!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Howdy partner


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

"The reindeer are on strike."


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

Pack up your presents in the old kit bag and smile, smile, smile.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

where's Rudolph with his shiny nose?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2021)

Lucy and Ethel get a whiff of Ricky's and Fred's attempt at cooking.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Lucy and Ethel walk in and see Ricky kissing Fred!


----------

